# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 12/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Các tour đi Tết Nguyên Đán đã được mở và đang được bán khá nhộn nhịp, các bạn có đi ý định du lịch vào dịp Tết thì hãy chọn tour và xem xét giá cẩn thận nhé. Dưới đây là những thông tin Didau giới thiệu các bạn, giá đã bao gồm những mục chi tiết, nhưng những mức giá bao gồm vẫn còn nhiều khoản không được liệt kê ra, các bạn nhớ hỏi thật kỹ các công ty lữ hành nhé!

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp HỒ CHÍ MINH – PHAN THIẾT- TÀ CÚ - PHAN THIẾT*

Giá tour: 1.450.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêmPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: 11/02/2013

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe đời mới có máy lạnh, đưa đón khách đi theo chương trình trong tour.Ăn uống: 2 bữa sáng + 3 bữa chính, được đổi món thường xuyên theo ẩm thực địa phương.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2-3 khách/phòng, tivi, tủ lạnh, điện thoại, nước nóng vệ sinh riêng.HDV thuyết minh và phục vụ đoàn suốt tuyến. Vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh. Quà tặng nón du lịch.Khăn lạnh, nước uống trên đường (01 khăn, 01 chai/ ngày).Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, theo tiêu chuẩn bảo hiểm Việt Nam 60.000.000 vnđ/ngườiBảo hiểm cúm A/H1N1, thuế và phí dịch vụ. Quà tặng chúc mừng năm mới.

Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí ăn uống ngoài chương trình, vui chơi giải trí cá nhân. Vé Cáp treo Tà Cú. Tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Bến Thành

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Sapa - Hà Khẩu*

Giá tour: Liên hệThời gian: 3 Ngày 4 ĐêmPhương tiện: Tàu hỏaKhởi hành: Liên hệ trực tiếp

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé tàu hoả nằm khoang 4 điều hoà ốp gỗ khứ hồi Hà Nội - Lào Cai – Hà Nội.Xe ôtô đón tiễn đoàn tại ga Lào Cai và đi theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: Đồ uống. ngủ phòng đơn. chi phí cá nhân khác.

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Hà Nội Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP HCM – SINGAPORE – CITY TOUR – ĐẢO SENTOSA – GARDENS BY THE BAY – MARINA BAY SAND*

Giá tour: 9,985,200VNDThời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 28-12-2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN-SIN-SGN2. Thuế phi trường các loại (thuế có thể thay đổi tại thời điểm thu tiền)3. Bảo hiểm du lịch với giá trị hợp đồng 35.000 USD / trường hợp. (Khách dưới 6 tháng tuổi và trên 85 tuổi không được bảo hiểm)4. 3 đêm khách sạn 3* , tiêu chuẩn hai hoặc ba khách/ phòng (bố trí khi cần thiết) bao gồm ăn sáng.5. Các bữa ăn trưa và ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương5. Các bữa ăn trưa và ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương7. Hướng dẫn địa phương nói tiếng Anh hoặc Hoa và hướng dẫn Việt Nam theo suốt tuyến8. Quà tặng Transviet.

Giá tour không bao gồm: hộ chiều, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Transviet

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - SINGAPORE*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá trọn gói: 14.620.000 đPhương tiện: Bay với hàng không Singapore và Silk AirKhởi hành: 11/2/2013 (Mùng 2 Tết)

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi (Hà Nội – Singapore – Hà Nội bay HK Singapore và Silk AirThuế sân bay 2 đầu, phí an ninh sân bay + Phụ thu xăng dầu hàng không (2,530,000 đồng/khách)03 đêm khách sạn 3*, tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng twin. Quà tặng của Saigontourist (Túi du lịch và nón…)Ăn, uống và vé vào cửa tham quan theo chương trình - Xe tham quan theo chương trình.Hướng dẫn Saigontourist đi suốt tuyến và hướng dẫn địa phương (Chỉ áp dụng cho đoàn đủ trên 15 người lớn)Phục vụ Nước suối (01 chai/khách x 03 ngày)Hóa đơn VAT.

Giá tour không bao gồm: Lệ phí làm hộ chiếu và visa nhập lại Việt Nam cho khách mang quốc tịch nước ngoài, Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế - Thuốc men, bệnh viện… và các chi phí cá nhân khác của khách ngoài chương trình. Nước uống (Bia, rượu, nước ngọt…trong bữa ăn). Điện thoại, giặt ủi, hành lý quá cước theo qui định của hàng không.

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Sài Gòn Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hoaihuongtmdt

Like cho Sis !

----------


## hoaban

Tour du lịch hấp dẫn quá, nhưng chẳng biết đến bao giờ mới được đi.

----------


## kenguide

Mùa hè này phải làm chuyến đi chơi xa cho nó đã mới được

----------

